# Room done!!! and works very good!!!!!



## The Toker (Aug 26, 2008)

I have finally finished my first grow room, yea!!!! It works well. Temps are good, humidity is good, Air circulation good. Plants are loving it!!
Check all the pics for detail. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated

:ccc:The Toker:ccc:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

congrats bro one day i hope to have a setup that nice! i just started buying supplies for my box today at home depot


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent work! That looks like a clean set-up.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

Great Job!!!,,,,,,,Look's Like It Will Work Good For You, For A Long Time!!!!Best Of Luck With Your Grow's!!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2008)

very cool man, looks good.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg!! Looks beautiful. You gave me some ideas on how my new room will look.


----------



## FruityBud (Aug 26, 2008)

That setup looks real good, nice work.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 26, 2008)

yo bro...yr a pro!


----------



## tess (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good keep it up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, what an energy bill you will have...


----------



## The Toker (Aug 28, 2008)

actually the meter is not moving that much faster, have not got my first bill yet, but will keep informed


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 28, 2008)

Great setup. Congratulations!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*looks very nice ,,not surprised your plants are loving it :48:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

you the king now man,  I got tired to feel like im only one king,   thank you  and (clapping)  very good job!!!! you the man!  cant wait finish my aeroponic auto system!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2008)

very nice setup...very wellplanned and lade out...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks to you i can improve on my ideas!


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 29, 2008)

wow i love your set up too toker great craftmenship but my only question is with all the hark work and time,money you spent putting the hole thing togeather how come all the cfls? are you trying to cut back on power bill just wondering cuz if that was my set up i would be running HPS or MH for shure


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

very professional looking.let us know how the elec. bill runs.i sure will be glad to get out of tents.they suck,just my opinion.never have enough room to get to all areas of the tent without getting on your knees.no more tents for me.good luck


----------



## The Toker (Aug 30, 2008)

keeping the bill low! may move to mh/hps but the flor/cfl seem to be working great!!!


----------



## The Toker (Sep 14, 2008)

here is what I get, electricity only 30 bucks more a month

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=319390#post319390


----------



## The Toker (Sep 14, 2008)

30 bucks more a month, got to love it


----------



## The Toker (Sep 14, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, what an energy bill you will have...


Only 30 bucks more a month, gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent setup man. you will be producing more than you'll ever use in no time flat .....Have fun, and i'll be pulling up a chair to watch whatever u got growing in there.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

Hands down the best CFL setup I've ever seen. Congrats and best of luck.

:lama: :goodposting: :clap: :headbang2:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

hey is that a power strip with a digital timer like on it? and how is your mother liking the cfl's and whats her avg internode distance cause im thinking of growing a WW mother off of (3) 25 watt, 6400k, 1800L cfl's


----------



## The Toker (Sep 14, 2008)

yes, the strips have timers, they are Coralife Digital Power Center Wave Maker/Light Timer. Mother seems to like the cfl's, mine are 85 watts. I also have florecents above. CFL"S are 5500k and flors are 6500K. Not sure on the internode, plant was outside and starting to bud, just got i back to veg state, doing fine


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

where did u buy those powerstrips? and u think that the 3 cfls for one mother plant would be fine? it would be 75 watts (300) and 5,400 lumens for the one mother. also do u know anything bout the cfls at home depot? cause i was thinking bout getn a few of them as well for my other mother when im able to purchase another strain


----------



## The Toker (Sep 15, 2008)

I got the power strips on Ebay, and no the 3 cfl's will not be enough. I am using 3, 85 watt cfl's plus 3 florecent. And no home depot does not sell good cfl's unless you go to the back of electrical and get some of the outdoor fixtures with cfl's and they are only good for veg.


----------

